# Deadly 360



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Just a bit of a heads up for this program. I supplied a few skulls for filming back in the spring and it is now set to air from mid september. Although it is still only a cbbc program they normally have very good quality footage and in this program are using a lot of computer graphics and the likes. The skulls i supplied were converted into CGI to give a full 360 degree image showing exactly how the skull can move in a biomechanial manner. I havn't seen any of the footage yet and although a lot of it will have ended up on the cutting room floor, i hope i get to see some of my own skulls. Its just a shame this was before i did the bigger venomous skulls like the gaboon as they'd have been ideal for it!



"The world's greatest predators are put under the spotlight in *Deadly 360*, the brand new *CBBC* natural history series presented by action adventurer *Steve Backshall*. 
This ground-breaking new series, on air from September on CBBC, sees Steve in his very own virtual studio – Deadly HQ – with some of the most stunning natural history footage ever filmed at his fingertips.
In each episode, Steve will re-create and analyse in forensic detail three exhilarating hunts by some of the world's greatest predators.
Using interactive touch screen style technology, Steve will break down all the action as three phenomenal predators take on three cunning and resourceful prey animals in three epic battles for survival.
From birds of prey and venomous snakes through to big cats, sharks and crocodiles, Steve delves beneath the feathers, fur and scales to uncover the hidden facts that influence each killer scenario.
Using special graphics, maps, slow-motion, magnification and rewind techniques, along with a host of real, live animals, skeletons and computer generated 3D images, the programme investigates why predators often succeed – but sometimes fail.
Steve Backshall said: "On Deadly 60 I head out to encounter predators in their natural environment. Deadly 360 goes one step further. This series uses all the latest technology to get beneath the skin of the most exhilarating creatures on earth, to find out how their anatomy, their behaviour and their special skills enable them to catch prey that is far from defenceless. It really is a 360 degree analysis of hunting strategies in the wild world."


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

I love that programe, Thanks for the heads up , and Horrible historys :no1::no1: BRILL :no1:


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

if its as good as deadly 60 then it'll be great


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Yorkshire Gator said:


> if its as good as deadly 60 then it'll be great


agreed.
deadly 60 owns !!


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

If its anywhere near on the same level as deadly 60, it will be awsome!!!

:notworthy:


----------

